# Seresto collar ?



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

Has anyone tried the Seresto collar for fleas & ticks ?


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Our vet has those, but I couldn't bring myself to put one on either Luke or Jazz. For one thing, I don't want to handle them, and I certainly don't want my grandchildren to touch them, and besides, they're unsightly. Seems they'd damage a poodle's coat, too, just like any collar that's worn all the time. We use Frontline Plus (I know it's as much a chemical as the collar is, but it's on the skin, not the coat, so I've convinced myself we don't actually touch it), and so far, that seems to be working quite well.


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

JudyD said:


> Our vet has those, but I couldn't bring myself to put one on either Luke or Jazz. For one thing, I don't want to handle them, and I certainly don't want my grandchildren to touch them, and besides, they're unsightly. Seems they'd damage a poodle's coat, too, just like any collar that's worn all the time. We use Frontline Plus (I know it's as much a chemical as the collar is, but it's on the skin, not the coat, so I've convinced myself we don't actually touch it), and so far, that seems to be working quite well.


I've found that the topicals (Frontline, Advantix) do not work on all the varieties of ticks we have here ( and the ticks are really bad ! ), but the Advantic collar is working fairly well (not for the full 3 months, though). The little research I've done so far suggests that this Seresto collar is very safe, but I am wary about trying new chemicals of all kinds.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

I've heard that Frontline isn't working as well as in the past, but so far it's doing the job here. We had a lot of ticks earlier in the spring, but very few since we started the Frontline, and none attached to the dogs. If it fails, though, I'll have to look at the collar, unsightly or not, because I don't want ticks hitching a ride into the house.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I've heard about this collar but don't know anyone using it. Thought I'd share this evaluation of it. The ticks are dreadful here this summer too, just _awful!_
Evaluation of the long-term efficacy and safety of an imidacloprid 10%/flumethrin 4.5% polymer matrix collar (Seresto®) in dogs and cats naturally infested with fleas and/or ticks in multicentre clinical field studies in Europe


----------



## Mr Babykins Jasper (Dec 8, 2012)

Do you have Lyme disease in your area? I would think that is the line where you have to worry about the ability of whatever flea and tic stuff to shield against all tics.

I use the Advantix with very good results. There are a lot of tics in Ontario (where I was) and the advantix kept the tics away. In Saskatchewan, there are also a lot of tics and the advantix is still keeping them away. Ontario has Lyme but Saskatchewan does not.

If there is no Lyme in your area--maybe you can just use whatever you feel comfortable with and if there are still tics getting through, then check the dog frequently and remove them with that tic remover tool that you can buy.


----------



## Mr Babykins Jasper (Dec 8, 2012)

BTW that spoo pic you have is making me swoon with its cuteness


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

Mr Babykins Jasper said:


> Do you have Lyme disease in your area? I would think that is the line where you have to worry about the ability of whatever flea and tic stuff to shield against all tics.
> 
> I use the Advantix with very good results. There are a lot of tics in Ontario (where I was) and the advantix kept the tics away. In Saskatchewan, there are also a lot of tics and the advantix is still keeping them away. Ontario has Lyme but Saskatchewan does not.
> 
> If there is no Lyme in your area--maybe you can just use whatever you feel comfortable with and if there are still tics getting through, then check the dog frequently and remove them with that tic remover tool that you can buy.


Lyme is not so prevalent here, but we have an outbreak of Ehrlichiosis, and there is also Babesiosis (I think). There are many varieties of ticks, including the soft-bodied ticks. Some of these are very small, so removal by hand is not feasible. Rain picks up ticks _every day_, if not protected, and soon, it is not merely the dog that is infested, but your house & you too ~~~ welcome to life in the tropics ...


----------



## Mr Babykins Jasper (Dec 8, 2012)

Are those diseases carried by tics?

Lucky for me (in the sub-Arctic) we do not have these little tics that you are describing. I didn't even know that there are tics that will infest the house! Sounds horrible.


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

Mr Babykins Jasper said:


> Are those diseases carried by tics?
> 
> Lucky for me (in the sub-Arctic) we do not have these little tics that you are describing. I didn't even know that there are tics that will infest the house! Sounds horrible.


Yes, and there are more. Some of these ticks are smaller than poppy seeds ! It's a problem here; it's warm all year & it's buggy ~~~

"... where there are ticks there are many tick-borne diseases: Lyme disease, Babesia infection, Anaplasma, Ehrlichia, and probably some agents we do not even know of yet. [01 Ehrlichia Infection in Dogs - VeterinaryPartner.com - a VIN company!]


----------

